# Second HDR



## doenoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Tried to make another HDR pic today. Only forgot to set my camera on RAW (again). Havent got a clue if that really matters or not. But thats my excuse if this one looks crappy  
Anyways, its a pic pf 2 paths at the birds of prey place:






Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## birdstrike (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the sense of depth, but what's HDR?


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 5, 2006)

how many exposures did you use? doesnt really look like an HDR image. but its nice


----------



## davis10 (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow I never thought of how easy RAW makes HDR, awesome.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 6, 2006)

Im not quite happy with the outcome. It looks to flat to me. But i think thats because its made out of jpegs instead of RAW. I probably lost alot of detail that way. But i will try it another time and see how it works out then. 
Oh and i think it was made with 5 exposures.


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 6, 2006)

birdstrike said:
			
		

> I like the sense of depth, but what's HDR?



Looky here, bird: 'HDRI' = High Dynamic Range Imaging


----------



## birdstrike (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks!  Looks very interesting!


----------

